# Good results with Effexor



## judy graves (May 17, 2000)

I have been taking Effexor XR for 3 months. I am taking 150 mg every day. The package insert lists constipation as one of the side effects. It is not as good as Lotronex, but it has had a significant effect on my IBS-D so that I can lead a fairly normal life with less D and anxiety. The initial side effect was headache which disappeared in a week.  I also had the vivid dreams which have stopped. The sexual side effects are are much less than other anti-depressants that I have tried. I am still waiting for the return of Lotronex, which is the only drug that gave me complete normal bowel function.


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Judy,I'm on Effexor (75mg per day) and still have D from time to time. I was put on it for depression, not IBS though. Was IBS the main reason you were put on it?Thanks,


----------

